
Cramming Software with Thousands of Fake Bugs Could Make It More Secure - rbanffy
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/43p7dm/software-chaff-bugs-could-make-it-more-secure
======
moviuro
1\. Not just bad guys look for vulns. What about White hats?

2\. Your adversary maybe has an endless supply of said resource you want them
to run out of: time. A state-sponsored attack can have a dimension so mind-
boggling that it's laughable to try and use cheap "security tricks" to stop
them. Remember Stuxnet?

3\. Since when is obscurity a valid security measure?

See also
[https://twitter.com/polytomous/status/1025869511004577792](https://twitter.com/polytomous/status/1025869511004577792)

